# Offset Detailing Essex: New BMW M4 Minor Correction & Gtechniq Coatings



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

*Hello, my name is Daryl and I run Offset Detailing, a car detailing service based just outside of Rayleigh, Essex. I have won many awards throughout the years with my own cars in the VW show scene and thoroughly enjoy all aspects of the automotive world as well as motorsport and classic vehicles.

At Offset Detailing, our services range from full paint correction, paint enhancement, new car details, show car/concourse preparation to a simple full wash and sealant.

Wheel refurbishment is also available on site.

We are also mobile within the Essex, London, Kent and Surrey areas.

Offset Detailing offer highly professional service with car detailing options for all budgets.*

After the M5 was collected from Offset Detailing Essex, this incredible new BMW M4 took it's place for a similar detail and lashings of Gtechniq Exo coatings all around the car.

The usual wash and decontamination was carried out with a two stage machine polishing process and then coated with lots of Gtechniq Exo.

Not too many defects, light scratches, etching and swirl marks were evident around the car but nothing too grim.

The wheels were removed, Gtechniq used to seal inside the inner and outer rims, the monster M calipers were also cleaned and sealed as well as the inner arches.

The interior was fully vacuumed throughout, Chemical Guys Inner Clean used on the dash and panels, Auto Finesse Crystal for the inner glass and Zaino Z6 used to help gloss up the interior carbon fibre.

Engine bay was carefully cleaned and treated with Aerospace 303. Also lurking under the hood was a superb full carbon fibre strut brace - this was coated in Gtechniq Exo.

Paintwork and glass were treated with lashings of Gtechniq Exo. When Exo has fully cured the paintwork will also get a spritz of Gtechniq C2V3.

I'll let the video do the talking - this is one hell of a car and one of my most enjoyable details to date! A beauty and a killer finish!

Video highlighting all the work involved.






Pics.






Carbon fibre roof also got the full works.


Wheels off and sealed inside and out, calipers too.
















Me at work!










Many thanks for looking.


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Beautiful work on a cracking machine. These sound amazing


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Cheers - the reflections in the video are insane!


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Video now online!


----------



## matt1234 (Dec 2, 2013)

That is a awesome finish. I didn't know you could use Exo on glass.


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Yeah works fine - tried it out on my own daily driver just to see what happens - mental beading and pretty much zero wiper use followed!


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Stunning motor, excellent work Daryl :thumb:


----------



## m33porsche (Jun 10, 2007)

A stunner......great work

Any thoughts on what can be done with the grubby hubs??

m33


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

I was thinking this while the wheels were off the car - for a 15 plate they have become a bit manky already - there's some decent paints that would do the trick I reckon.


----------



## cadmunkey (Jun 8, 2015)

Superb work as usual, love your videos!


----------



## woodym3 (Aug 30, 2009)

Mate, your detailing skills are second to none, but please please please put the wheel centre caps on the right way. The little M logo should sit directly underneath the M in BMW. Might sound a bit petty but it would just finish a perfect detail off, also it gives the car an extra 20 horses and makes you more attractive to women !!!!


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Haha noted!!


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

cadmunkey said:


> Superb work as usual, love your videos!


Many thanks Cad, more to come!!


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Superb job on a great motor.
Could I ask what you used on the Stage 2 polishing section please.
Foa ks
Dave


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Cheers - unicorn tears are used! haha


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Stunning :thumb:


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Many thanks Tony!


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

gibbo555 said:


> Stunning motor, excellent work Daryl :thumb:


Many thanks Gibbo!


----------

